# Corporate Real Estate Management



## eng_houssam (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني احب ان اورد في مشاركتي هذه مقالة من رؤية شخصية وخبرة متواضعة لإدارة العقارات والممتلكات

[FONT=&quot]إدارة العقارات والممتلكات [/FONT]Corporate Real estate management[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]1 - تمهيد :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تعرف إدارة العقارات و الممتلكات على أنها مفهوم اداري من أجل قطاع العقارات والممتلكات وذلك من أجل الشركات الصناعية او التجارية أو الشركات العاملة في مجال الخدمات المختلفة .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ويمكن أن يشار لها على انها الإدارة الفعالة وذات النتائج الموجهة بحسب متطلبات والضرورات في مجال العقارات .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وهذه[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] الإدارة كمفهوم مؤسساتي موجه تختص بالشركات التي لا تكون ملك لفرد واحد وإنما هي ملك لعدد لا بأس به من الشركاء.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]2 - الوظيفة التي يتوجب على هذه الإدارة أداءها:[/FONT]​ ·[FONT=&quot]تفسير وتحليل وضع القعارات بالسوق بحسب المعايير الاقتصادية المعتمدة لها .[/FONT]​ ·[FONT=&quot]العمل انطلاقاً من المفاهير الاستراتيجية في المجالات التجارية واختيار الموقع والوضع الاقتصادي والتجهير وما إلى ذلك ضمن سوق العقارات .[/FONT]​ ·[FONT=&quot]التحكم و استيعاب المفاهيم المطورة ضمن هذا المجال .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]3 - أهداف هذه الإدارة :[/FONT]​ ·[FONT=&quot]تحديد واستخدام العقارات أو الأملاك على انها مقدرة على النجاح بالإضافة لكونها مصدر للموارد .[/FONT]​ ·[FONT=&quot]المحافظة على قدرات وطاقات المتنافسين ضمن الشركة الواحدة .[/FONT]​ ·[FONT=&quot]المساهمة ضمن الاسهم وتفعيلها .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]4 - المشاكل التي تعترض إدارة الممتلكات التشاركية على أرض الواقع :[/FONT]​ ·[FONT=&quot]نقصان في الايضاح المتعلق بطبيعة شركات القعارات :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]سوق العقارات لا تملك أو بالكاد تملك ايرادات ومنافسة .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]قطاع امتلاك الأراضي والأبنية لم يتم توجيهه بالشكل الجيد من أجل زيادة نسبة المشاركة والأسهم فيه .[/FONT]​ ·[FONT=&quot]ارتباط سطحي استراتيجي ضعيف ضمن هذه الإدارة .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]إن الشركات في اغلب الحالات لا تمتلك مفاهيم واضحة او خيوط تربطها مع التعامل الاستراتيجي لسياساتها وموقعها ضمن السوق[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مدراء الشركات يطلعون من وقت لآخر وبتفاوت كبير احيانا على سريان السياسة الاستراتيجية للشركة[/FONT]​ ·[FONT=&quot]مراقبة خاطئة من خلال الإدارة من الأعلى [/FONT]Top-Management[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الإدارة من الأعلى ماهي إلا عبارة عن عملية تصديق فقط لخطط القرارات في سوق العقارات[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]o[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فقط عند حصول أزمة اقتصادية تتحرك الادارات العليا لمتابعة القرارات ومجريات الأزمة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]5 - أهمية إدارة الممتلكات :[/FONT]​ ·[FONT=&quot]بسبب التغيرات والتطورات العالمية فإن اهميتها ضمن الشركات بدأت بالتزايد[/FONT]​ ·[FONT=&quot]لأن شركات القعارات تتحكم بمبالغ مالية ضخمة لا بد من ادراتها ادارة صحيحة [/FONT]​ ·[FONT=&quot]امكانية وجود ضخ كبير من المال ضمن هذا المجال[/FONT]​ ·[FONT=&quot]لأن سوق العقارات تمثل بحد ذاتها تحدياً كبيراً ضمن سوق المال لا بد من ادارته إدارة صحيحة .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]6 - ماهي الكلف المترتبة على مالك العقار ومستخدمه : [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هناك كلف عديدة يمكن ان تتوزع على كل من المالك والمستخدم فمثلاً الضرائب والآجار والتأمين وكلفة الاكتتاب والفوائد وكلف إدارية وكلف صيانة وماإلى ذلك من كلف اخرى.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ماهي الكلف المتعلقة بإدارة العقارات :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]عادة تحدد الكلف التي تستحق في إدارة العقارات بـ 3 – 10 % من حجم التصريف ضمن السوق بالسنة بالإضافة إلى 5 – 15 % من حجم الكلف الكلية .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وعادة ما يكون تقدير حجم هذه الكلف بالشكل الدقيق في كثير من الشركات العاملة في هذا المجال غير ممكن أو غير معروف .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وإن الطرق التقليدية وأنظمة الحساب المتبعة لتحديد هذه الكلف عادة ما تعيق عملية تحديدها بالشكل الدقيق الأمر الذي قد يحجب الرؤية الدقيقة لمقدارها أمام عين المستخدم للعقار .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وعلى أساس ذلك تظهر اهمية إدارة العقارات وتسييرها لسببين وهما :[/FONT]​ ·[FONT=&quot]أن عائدات الأرباح السنوية للأراضي والابنية منخفضة وليست بالمرتفعة .[/FONT]​ ·[FONT=&quot]ان الشركات والتي تملك الكثير من العقارت غالباً ما تكون بسوق البورصة مادون التقييم الاعتيادي للمجالات السوقية الأخرى.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]7 - الخلاصة :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ويمكن نهاية الخلاص إلى أن إدارة العقارات لها تأثير كبير جداً على نجاح الشركة وقيمتها المادية وذلك من خلال :[/FONT]​ ·[FONT=&quot]تأثيرها على مقدار رأس المال الموظف ضمن الشركة بسوق العقارات[/FONT]​ ·[FONT=&quot]تأثيرها على مدة وطول الاستثمار ضمن سوق العقارات [/FONT]​ ·[FONT=&quot]تأثيرها على تحليل تركيب الكلف والأسعار[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot].تأثيرها على اتخاذ القرار السليم في حالة الوقوع بحالة استثمار خاطئة[/FONT]



وعلى العموم فد رفعت ايضا مقالتي على هيئة ملف PDF لمن يحب الاحتفاظ بها

ارجو من الاخوة افادتنا ايضا بآرائهم وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

اخونا الكريم م حسام

سلسلة موضوعاتك المفيدة عن 
العقارات والاستثمار العقاري 
اصبحت تشكل ركنا خاصا يفيد الباحثين في هذا المجال

خصوصا ونحن نشهد طفرات بالضخامة ثم التراجع
لسوق العقارات والبيع العقاري

كل الشكر اليك اخي الكريم


----------



## eng_houssam (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك أخي نهر النيييل على مرورك على موضوعي وبالفعل فإن سوق العقارات يشهد تقلبات عديدة في هذه الأيام وهو بالوقت نفسه سبيل للربح الوفير إن عرف المرء كيف يستثمره على الأسس الصحيحة


----------



## مهندس فيلسوف (2 مارس 2009)

المهندس حسام بالتوفيق


----------



## labeeb (12 يونيو 2009)

معلومات قيمة جزاك الله خير على مجهودك وزاد من امثالك


----------



## إبن جبير (16 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم يا مهندس حسام ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## كنج العقار (16 فبراير 2011)

يعطيك الله الصحة والعافية


----------

